# Aftermarket Double DIN Faceplate- Smoothed and painted



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

I had my stereo installed shortly after my purchase in late 2004. For those who have followed some of my posts on the install, I was not happy with the fit or color match of the faceplate (Custom made). This was before any after-market kits were available. 
Late last year Metra released their Touareg Double DIN Kit. There have been a few who have used this kit, and one post where the finish on the kit was widely debated. I purchased one of the kits recently and found the textured finish to be an "OK" match for the interior. But, I wanted something a little better.
So recently I started the modification process on the Metra kit. With a lot of trial and error, I achieved the finish and color match I was looking for. Thought I would share for anyone else that was interested in this type of install.
Metra Double DIN Dash Kit- P/N 95-9009
Paint- SEM Satin Black 15243
SEM Plastic/ Leather Prep 38353
Dash kit was sanded smooth with 320 grit sandpaper to remove the texture. Prepped using SEM Plastic/ Leather Prep 38353 (Cleaner), then sprayed with the SEM Satin Black. I had decided to also paint the upper console and bin as part of this process to ensure a great color match. These were prepped in the same manner. The SEM paint is very close to factory so you may not need to take this extra step.
Now that it is done and installed, I am very happy with the look. Here are a few pictures.
For comparison, here is a picture of the stock metra dash kit- Picture from A's Egg AVIC D3 install
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3207934 









My install. More pictures in my signature link.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Aftermarket Double DIN Faceplate- Smoothed and painted (themacnut)*

Finally. An aftermarket installation that looks really good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Aftermarket Double DIN Faceplate- Smoothed and painted (spockcat)*

Thanks Jim. Long road. Glad to be done.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Aftermarket Double DIN Faceplate- Smoothed and painted (themacnut)*

I doesn't look good, it looks fantastic! I might have to forgo the factory NAV in the next vehicle and go aftermarket.


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Aftermarket Double DIN Faceplate- Smoothed and painted (themacnut)*

Looks awesome. Great Job..! Saving this post for future reference....


----------



## xtant666 (Apr 1, 2006)

absolutely awesome. my metra kit dosent even really fit right let alone match. much props.


----------



## bigscout79 (Aug 24, 2004)

I want more pictures of the garage. Something's wrong that workbench looks too clean.


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (bigscout79)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigscout79* »_I want more pictures of the garage. Something's wrong that workbench looks too clean.

Here you go.
http://web.mac.com/jeffwhitten....html


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (xtant666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtant666* »_absolutely awesome. my metra kit dosent even really fit right let alone match. much props.

Xtant, thanks for the compliment. I did not mention it but I also modified the back of the face plate kit. I trimmed it and dry fit it numerous times until it fit flush. I am not using any of the supplied brackets for install. To install it there is a small amount of glue applied to the top edges and the bottom is pressed into place and holds well. 
You can see the modifications in this photo.


----------



## A's Egg (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Aftermarket Double DIN Faceplate- Smoothed and painted (themacnut)*

That looks great - I am jealous (that's my ride in the "other" picture)...wish I had the time / skills to match up my kit to the dash...maybe I'll order another Metra and mess around with it a bit - NICE GOING! 
It is a different world having an aftermarket nav unit isn't it - couldn't do with out the blue tooth phone and XM and IPod now! 
A


----------



## xtant666 (Apr 1, 2006)

so yours didnt fit right either. i thought it may have been just me. the top is out maybe just 1/8th an inch. i hagled the rep about it at ces last january.


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Aftermarket Double DIN Faceplate- Smoothed and painted (A's Egg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A’s Egg* »_That looks great - I am jealous (that's my ride in the "other" picture)...wish I had the time / skills to match up my kit to the dash...maybe I'll order another Metra and mess around with it a bit - NICE GOING! 
It is a different world having an aftermarket nav unit isn't it - couldn't do with out the blue tooth phone and XM and IPod now! 
A

Thanks. Yes, the after-market Nav is great. At the time I bought my 04 Touareg, Nav was still CD based which was a no go for me. My wife has a new EOS and the VW DVD Nav is pretty good. iPod connection on it is livable. Nice to see the factory Nav units coming along.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

True enough- the DVD nav on the Q7 is great and integrated beautifully along with the AMI for the iPod which makes the installation seemless. Of course it has Bluetooth as well. No need for any aftermarket stuff as the Bose system is amazing.


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (chickdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chickdr* »_True enough- the DVD nav on the Q7 is great and integrated beautifully along with the AMI for the iPod which makes the installation seemless. Of course it has Bluetooth as well. No need for any aftermarket stuff as the Bose system is amazing.

You can always use a little more Bass.







But that is easy enought to add.


----------



## bklessig (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (themacnut)*

Where did you get your paint/paint prep?
Can't seem to find it.


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (bklessig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bklessig* »_Where did you get your paint/paint prep?
Can't seem to find it.

http://www.levineautoparts.com/semsatblacpl.html 
http://www.levineautoparts.com/semplasticprep.html


----------

